# New secrets in animal crossing 3ds



## starqueen100 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi so there is a lot of rumours going around about animal crossing 3ds, and some was said on Bidoofs thread...thanks Bidoof!!!!!!!! well i just want to get more info out of it so if any1 has more rumours please share....and if you have any questions please ask and i will try my best to reply straight away ......

SHARE AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not trying to be mean or rude but why not post on Bidoofs thread? Anything said here will surly already be somewhere on his thread.


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm not trying to be mean or rude but why not post on Bidoofs thread? Anything said here will surly already be somewhere on his thread.



im actually not sure plus we do have time till animal crossing comes out we might get more info on it!!! and this is for people who also want to ask questions!!! and dont worry i didnt find it rude


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 10, 2012)

i'll have some info coming  in on sunday because i ordered januarys NOM and it has info on animal crossing!!!!


----------



## Kip (Jan 10, 2012)

hopefully its new info D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

It wont be


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 11, 2012)

Guys, I already got the newest issue of ONM (I have a subscription)
It's nothing new. [Besides, I posted it elsewhere, how has nobody seen it D:]


----------



## Berry (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, where have you posted it, VillageDweller?


----------



## Kip (Jan 11, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Guys, I already got the newest issue of ONM (I have a subscription)
> It's nothing new. [Besides, I posted it elsewhere, how has nobody seen it D:]



XD We all fail.


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 11, 2012)

ohh no sorry guys well if any other info comes out plz post


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 11, 2012)

Berry said:


> Well, where have you posted it, VillageDweller?



I posted a summary of it in the old AC:3DS info thread, and posted pics of the pages which I scanned in the new info thread.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 11, 2012)

Nintendo Power has nothing new either, which I am pretty bummed about  ... oh well, just keep watching.


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2012)

Ofc OMN and NP aren't gonna have any new info in it, new info would come out in Japan first


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 12, 2012)

i checked the ONM issue people its coming out in the summer time


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 12, 2012)

starqueen100 said:


> i checked the ONM issue people its coming out in the summer time



Just saying, that's their ETA date. It's estimated, not confirmed. Odds are it'll be in the Late April/May/June period.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2012)

starqueen100 said:


> i checked the ONM issue people its coming out in the summer time


I'm not being mean or anything, but you don't need to spam the forum with it and post it in every AC3DS related thread.


----------



## MasterC (Jan 13, 2012)

Uh...I think this thread is not very necessary to make since there is already a thread that shows old and newer information AC3DS...

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?60658-Official-AC-3DS-Information-Thread-Revamped


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is some useful info you can find at Let's Go to the Wiki.com, then click AC3DS Wiki there. 

Boys can wear skirts.
You are the mayor, which you can do or ignore. Nothing changes, so that's great.
Shirts, now PANTS.
Realistic height. Even the animals have realistic heights.
Customize couches for different cushion patterns.
Real estate agent is Tom Nook. (thought Lyle from HRA)
Swimming. Go scream if you want to -_-
Flowers arranged in fourths.
Wait for it... Wishing well from the old days.
Shopping mall.
Corner of village are the StreetPass houses you encounter.
Wireless and Wifi.
Benches, lamposts. (Yep, all outside of your home.)
Sneaking up to catch bugs on flowers.
Better clothing.

More info when I find out.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 16, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Here is some useful info you can find at Let's Go to the Wiki.com, then click AC3DS Wiki there.
> 
> Boys can wear skirts.
> You are the mayor, which you can do or ignore. Nothing changes, so that's great.
> ...



All of this information is on the thread in the link above your post.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread really isn't needed. If you want new information, check out the official information thread.


----------



## starqueen100 (Apr 23, 2012)

atleast theres new info now.....As it says in the japanese Nintendo Direct it will be releasing in the fall!!! YAY!!! but thats for Japan .......but its said that Europe and North America should be getting it around the same time......maybe during the christmas period ....but atleast WE know its coming out soon!!!! ....plus theres new pics ...now we hav seen our very own office!!!!!! also a bus stop......(dunno we im happy bout that)..it is a bus stop right?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 23, 2012)

starqueen100 said:


> atleast theres new info now.....As it says in the japanese Nintendo Direct it will be releasing in the fall!!! YAY!!! but thats for Japan .......but its said that Europe and North America should be getting it around the same time......maybe during the christmas period ....but atleast WE know its coming out soon!!!! ....plus theres new pics ...now we hav seen our very own office!!!!!! also a bus stop......(dunno we im happy bout that)..it is a bus stop right?



It probably most likely isn't a bus stop because there's already a train and you can walk to the city by going over the tracks. So, there's no need for any transportation like that to get anywhere, except for the train. 

Some people think it's a new bulletin board. But, yeah. It probably isn't a bus stop.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 24, 2012)

Bulletin board makes the most sense. There are pieces of paper tacked to it. I'm sure you'll be able to upgrade it later on to make it prettier.


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Bulletin board makes the most sense. There are pieces of paper tacked to it. I'm sure you'll be able to upgrade it later on to make it prettier.



thank god you said this. I never would have thought of it being able to get upgraded until now.
Good, now i kinda want it to be the bulletin board, even if it can't be upgraded, meh.


----------



## starqueen100 (Apr 24, 2012)

yea i agree


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 27, 2012)

i want to have to try to cross the train tracks to get to the city! then if the train comes you have to get there in time or get hit! hahahahaha! and be like all limpy for the day or something, maybe take the train out and derail it for like 4 hours. and then you have a grumpy cow out in frount with the pissed off steem and everything talking about how mad he is that the train is down.
maybe then the store shipments are late for tomarrow, and wont be back on time till the 3rd day.
any maybe things could go missing off the broken train. and redd then could have nice things for the rest of the day! yay!


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> i want to have to try to cross the train tracks to get to the city! then if the train comes you have to get there in time or get hit! hahahahaha! and be like all limpy for the day or something, maybe take the train out and derail it for like 4 hours. and then you have a grumpy cow out in frount with the pissed off steem and everything talking about how mad he is that the train is down.
> maybe then the store shipments are late for tomarrow, and wont be back on time till the 3rd day.
> any maybe things could go missing off the broken train. and redd then could have nice things for the rest of the day! yay!



no just no.
If the train is used for Wifi like its rumored t be, thats no wifi for a few days.
And i'm pretty sure Nintendo wouldn't have people getting hit by trains in their games, and i'm pretty sure you'd die if you got hit by a train

I think by "crossing the tracks to get to the city" means there's an over-head bridge.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I think by "crossing the tracks to get to the city" means there's an over-head bridge.



I was under the impression of it just being a path on the ground, but like in real life there will be guard rails that come down when a train comes. Since AC uses wifi now, the train most likely won't randomly show up and will only show up when you're leaving to go to another town, or when you've set up a "invite friends". So while you're waiting for your friends to be invited, the guard rails will be down so you can't walk onto the tracks.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> no just no.



Awww


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 30, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> i want to have to try to cross the train tracks to get to the city! then if the train comes you have to get there in time or get hit! hahahahaha! and be like all limpy for the day or something, maybe take the train out and derail it for like 4 hours. and then you have a grumpy cow out in frount with the pissed off steem and everything talking about how mad he is that the train is down.
> maybe then the store shipments are late for tomarrow, and wont be back on time till the 3rd day.
> any maybe things could go missing off the broken train. and redd then could have nice things for the rest of the day! yay!



Damn you really thought that through just to get shot down by Bidoof.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 30, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> i want to have to try to cross the train tracks to get to the city! then if the train comes you have to get there in time or get hit! hahahahaha! and be like all limpy for the day or something, maybe take the train out and derail it for like 4 hours. and then you have a grumpy cow out in frount with the pissed off steem and everything talking about how mad he is that the train is down.
> maybe then the store shipments are late for tomarrow, and wont be back on time till the 3rd day.
> any maybe things could go missing off the broken train. and redd then could have nice things for the rest of the day! yay!



Sure, why not plant some land-mines on the tracks while you're at it. If the train hits it, everyone in town and on the train will be mad at you. Not only you'll be impeached, but also deported to Boondox.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Damn you really thought that through just to get shot down by Bidoof.



That's just my opinion, it doesn't matter if i like it or not, it's if you like it.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 1, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Damn you really thought that through just to get shot down by Bidoof.



I put a lot of time into my silly thoughts. As long as I made at lest one person smile, it was worth it


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I put a lot of time into my silly thoughts. As long as I made at lest one person smile, it was worth it



Haha well i certainly loved it! it was funny. If you hadn't posted that then i would've eventually Done it XDD and what TheFarmboy posted made it even funnier.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I put a lot of time into my silly thoughts. As long as I made at lest one person smile, it was worth it



this, it didn't appeal to me, doesn't mean everyone's gonna hate it


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 2, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Sure, why not plant some land-mines on the tracks while you're at it. If the train hits it, everyone in town and on the train will be mad at you. Not only you'll be impeached, but also deported to Boondox.



THIS WOULD BE A WONDERFUL IDEA!!
This way I can blast the villagers I don't like! But they probably still wont move out.
I can see it now though
A villager walking minding there own business, and BAM! Goes flying a few feet making a hole in the ground!
They lay there all passed out with "x"'s in there eyes for a few moments till they stand and walk all dizzy with birds around there heads for a few min. Then there back to normal.

Nice idea farmboy! Good job


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (May 2, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> THIS WOULD BE A WONDERFUL IDEA!!
> This way I can blast the villagers I don't like! But they probably still wont move out.
> I can see it now though
> A villager walking minding there own business, and BAM! Goes flying a few feet making a hole in the ground!
> ...


 so all in all something like this XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-sDLGGsu0s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kip (May 2, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> so all in all something like this XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-sDLGGsu0s&feature=youtu.be



That was lovely! or so the kid thought.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

no, that is the stupidest thing i've ever heard


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 3, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> so all in all something like this XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-sDLGGsu0s&feature=youtu.be



yes! but you can push your villigers in too!


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

Can we please talk about something else. seriously.


Thoughts on how we'll get emotions. GO!!!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Can we please talk about something else. seriously.
> 
> 
> Thoughts on how we'll get emotions. GO!!!




I think they make a special cream for that.
It should clear it right up!


On topic!
I would like passed out on floor "x"Ed eyes and birds emotion for my viligars. 
And maybe one where you no emotion but you open your eyes all the way for me.
Awkward emotion!


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

I want new emotions, and i'm wondering if the theatre will stay


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 4, 2012)

New emotions would be interesting, but I would be satisfied with the ones we already have. They have a lot of  emotions already.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

yeah, i more or less wanna know how we're gonna get them


----------



## CindaaX (May 5, 2012)

I liked the theater, so i hope that stays! 
but i hope we can store as many emotions as we like not just 4


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

Not as many as we like, but maybe 6 instead of 4


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 5, 2012)

CindaaX said:


> I liked the theater, so i hope that stays!
> but i hope we can store as many emotions as we like not just 4



I would find it interesting if they found a way to let you have all of the emotions without cluttering the screen...like choosing 4 of the total that you have from a drop-down list. 

I know it's not likely to happen, but like I said, interesting.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

yes, i hated them on the screeen in cf


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yes, i hated them on the screeen in cf



Same here. 

I wish they could find a different way to place them...but where? 

Maybe they could put them tucked away on the bottom screen...that would be helpful. It would reduce a lot of clutter and they would be easy to access.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

Since we have dual screens, WW style will probs be back and they'll appear on the touch screen


----------



## BlueBear (May 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Since we have dual screens, WW style will probs be back and they'll appear on the touch screen



This will probably happen.
Or atleast I hope it does because I didn't like how they were on the screen in City Folk.
Also, I actually hope the theatre comes back, it most likely will because of the city returning.


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, i hated taking photos on CF when i had the cursor on the screen. It'd clutter it too much, so then i'd crop it out and it'd look small. Or i'd take two photos (if i was using an emotion) one using the emotion, and one not - but in the same spot, then i'd merge them together to get rid of the clutter,it looks legit though, but takes some effort to do it. 

AND THERE'S NO CONFIRMATION IF WE CAN TAKE PHOTOS, EITHER!!
We probs will,


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, i hated taking photos on CF when i had the cursor on the screen. It'd clutter it too much, so then i'd crop it out and it'd look small. Or i'd take two photos (if i was using an emotion) one using the emotion, and one not - but in the same spot, then i'd merge them together to get rid of the clutter,it looks legit though, but takes some effort to do it.
> 
> AND THERE'S NO CONFIRMATION IF WE CAN TAKE PHOTOS, EITHER!!
> We probs will,



I'm hoping we'll be able to take photos. In fact, that would be a very nice addition since there's plenty of things now to take pictures of.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we will. Many people will be dissapointed if we can't though


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 8, 2012)

if we could take photos, it would be nice to go over to another town, and say chop down a rare fruit tree and take a pic of it. send it to them for good times, "aww my orange tree, how sweet! i only had 3 of them"


----------



## Riceicle (May 8, 2012)

I'm fairly confident there will be photos, since in 3DS games like Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater you can (eventually) take in game photographs and save them to your SD card. A Sim game like Animal Crossing is very likely to have Photos if an action game does.

And of course it was present int the last game.


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> I'm fairly confident there will be photos, since in 3DS games like Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater you can (eventually) take in game photographs and save them to your SD card. A Sim game like Animal Crossing is very likely to have Photos if an action game does.
> 
> And of course it was present int the last game.



yeah i know, but still no confirmation


----------

